# Finally I got automount working ;) with HAL/DBUS

## VoVaN

I'm using KDE-3.5_beta2 and don't use pmount/ivman.  Everything works fine here, so far:)

In order to get automount working with the latedt HAL/DBUS (hal-0.5.4, dbus-0.50-r1) you've to compile the latest hal (sys-apps/hal-0.5.4) with --enable-fstab-sync and then:

```
mkdir haldaemon:root /media

chown haldaemon:root /etc

chown haldaemon:root /etc/fstab

/etc/init.d/hald restart

```

That's it...

----------

## mpalladi

Thanks.

You are a legend .. Searched for days to get this solved

----------

## The Mountain Man

 *VoVaN wrote:*   

> compile the latest hal (sys-apps/hal-0.5.4) with --enable-fstab-sync

 

How do you enable this option?  It doesn't appear to be a USE keyword.

----------

## agoossens

 *The Mountain Man wrote:*   

> How do you enable this option?  It doesn't appear to be a USE keyword.

 

Set the EXTRA_ECONF environment variable before emerge'ing HAL, like so:

```
EXTRA_ECONF="--enable-fstab-sync" emerge hal
```

----------

## golding

OK, used your method, now fstab manages CD's quite well, BUT, it was already having no problems with CD's!

My, and others I see in these forums, problem is getting MMC (cf, sd, cameras, etc) cards and USB media to be recognised.

Any ideas for that?  Please?

----------

## xoen

Can this help to fix this bug?

----------

